# Adjustment Brush Presets



## Colin PM (Feb 9, 2015)

Have been using temperature preset but now wish to return to 'custom' to start another and have tried clicking, keyboard shortcutting etc and can't seem to change it from the just used preset.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Double-click on the word "Effect" at the top of the Adjustment Brush panel.


----------



## Colin PM (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Jim,
Thanks for the welcome. Yes double clicking on effect does 'zero' the sliders but does not 'zero' the preset name and if you try to start from scratch the preset name changes to .... (edited) . However I have discovered that if you click on the double headed disclosure arrows to reveal the presets at the bottom of the list you will find 'Restore Default Presets'. Bingo this takes you back to the 'Custom' starting point.


----------



## texasmacs (Feb 14, 2015)

I am having the same problem, however, I tried the "restore Default Presets" also and it doesn't do anything.  Nothing changes.  I just posted a new thread hoping to figure this out.  It is driving me crazy that I can't get back to the "custom" setting.  I hope someone can help with this.  Thanks you.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 14, 2015)

And I've just answered in your new thread.


----------

